# Can't Browse the Internet



## darkstar0083 (Sep 28, 2009)

Seems I posted this question in the wrong sub-forum. I'll just paste the original here:



> Hello all,
> I have a computer running XP (SP3) that refuses to connect to the internet. Well, that's a pretty broad statement, see, as I have been able to download various Microsoft updates since reintroducing it to a live connection after several months of dormancy.
> 
> The breakdown: every time I attempt to open IE (I currently have no other browser on the machine in question) the browser reads “Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage.” So, like a good monkey, I click “Diagnose Connection Problems.” This is what I get:
> ...


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

If you know how to check IP adress of your computer check it and try to ping 4.2.2.2 in command prompt...

the opther way you can try the IE settings.. if it is IE8 we need to change some security settings in IE..

first check IP and try to ping else revert back..

Regards
L8ians


----------

